# Know a rescue Mini in FL?



## Jaxjag2000 (Jan 12, 2007)

Does Chances Mini Horse Rescue have any rescue Minis for adoption in Florida? Someone contacted me looking for a rescue Mini for a pet.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 12, 2007)

we may have one coming in florida but not sure right now.


----------



## New2Minis (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a friend looking for one also in Florida.........


----------



## Jaxjag2000 (Jan 13, 2007)

New2Minis said:


> I have a friend looking for one also in Florida.........



I found one, so if she the people don't like her I'll pass the word along and you can see if your friend likes her.


----------

